# how to raise baby rabbit



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

how do i raise a baby rabbit?? my female isn't looking after them help!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

millianaire said:


> how do i raise a baby rabbit?? my female isn't looking after them help!


taka a look at this you must be certain shes not taking care of them before intervening.

CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - Hand Rearing Orphan Baby Rabbits


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

she has taken them out of the nest an keeps treading on them i dont want to inteven bu tdont think i have a choice as i found her eating one earlier


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

millianaire said:


> she has taken them out of the nest an keeps treading on them i dont want to inteven bu tdont think i have a choice as i found her eating one earlier


didnt you research this before she got pregnant  I dont know about babies but hopefully you read the info Shamen gave you and ring a vet as well


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know much about rabbits (literally) but maybe its like it is with dogs. Could it be possible she knows there is something wrong with them... I'm only guessing. As I said I know nothing about them, but aren't rabbits really hard to hand rear?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I don't know much about rabbits (literally) but maybe its like it is with dogs. Could it be possible she knows there is something wrong with them... I'm only guessing. As I said I know nothing about them, but aren't rabbits really hard to hand rear?


This is very true. I had a bun who rejected a singleton. I hand reared, but it was obvious something wasnt quite right. I got the little one (named Wobble) to 7 weeks of age. Sadly it became apparent that the bones in her hind legs were fused. A vet examination showed she had a completely flat rib cage, which would only cause more problems as she grew, so i opted to have her PTS before she suffered. Her mum just knew there was something wrong.

The only other time ive had a litter rejected was a rescue i took on who got pregnant immediately after having a litter. She rejected all 6 babies, and none survived.

Hand rearing is very difficult, and not always very successful.

Has this rabbit had a litter before?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MoonShadow said:


> didnt you research this before she got pregnant  I dont know about babies but hopefully you read the info Shamen gave you and ring a vet as well


Maybe this lady didnt breed them, so we shouldnt jump to conlusions.

Let nature take its course! There maybe a problem and even if there isnt you have very slim chances of saving them, you have to feed approx every 2 hours for 1st couple of weeks thats morning noon and ALL night, best thing would be goats milk but you also have high chances of drowning them if you hand feed them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits cant pick up their young, the young will usually only wander if the nest isnt big enough to keep them in, give the mum plenty of hay and plenty of soft bedding so she can make a better nest


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
the babies are doing fine, mum took them back, she is a good mum think she just paniced the first days all is good now 

thank you for all your information 

scary thinking i was loosing them

ill keep pics posted. 

Gina


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

millianaire said:


> Hi everyone,
> the babies are doing fine, mum took them back, she is a good mum think she just paniced the first days all is good now
> 
> thank you for all your information
> ...


Great news :thumbup:


----------

